# Baltimore, MD 9/10 - 9/12



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in Baltimore 9/10 - 9/12 for a conference. Any BOTL's available to meet for a smoke one of these evenings. I Googled cigar stores and Zengars, 201 E Pratt St is near my hotel. First time in Baltimore so I'm not familiar with cigar friendly restaurants, etc.

Thanks :ss

Fred


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I work in Baltimore. The nearest B&M is Cross St. Tobacco in Federal Hill. As for cigar friendly restaurants, there are a few. From the Havana Club (nicest and most expensive) to Ropewalk (in Federal Hill) to Geckos (in Canton).

Shoot me a PM as the 10th approaches. :ss

Rob


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm not far either...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I am pretty sure I could make it.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

Have any plans been made yet?

I live north of the city in Towson, so i would love to catch up with a few CS members.

This could be my 1st HERF!!!!:w


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

PM sent to all. :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I work in B-more, I might be able to make it...


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds good, brother. Shoot me a PM with time, date and location, hopefully I won't be working that night, in which case I'll drive up and smoke a few with ya.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

If you post a date I'll try to make it.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Thanks to all of you for your interest in getting together~*

No plans have been made as yet, but I'm hoping we can all meet for a mini HERF.

*Questions*

Would 9/12 work for everyone?

Who is interested in meeting for dinner at a cigar friendly restaurant?
BobbyRitz mentioned the Havana Club (nicest and most expensive) to Ropewalk (in Federal Hill) to Geckos (in Canton). I would take a taxi to meet you at a restaurant or B & M.

Who is interested in meeting at a B & M?
The last workshop ends at 5PM on Wednesday 9/12 and I should be free by 6PM. The conference is at the Baltimore Convention Center.

I'll send my contact info to those that don't have it.

Thanks again and I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you. :ss


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

If we go the B&M route, I suggest Cross St. tobacco. I'd be up for that! :tu

http://www.crossstreettobacco.com/

I have to travel for Charlotte on the 10th, but I'll be returning on the 11th and would be available on the 12th.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I should be free on the 12th. There is an O's game in Baltimore that night so most bars in that area that are worth a damn will be crowded (wharf rat, pickles, etc)....although Wharf Rat might be worth a shot as their home beer, Oliver, is damn good and they allow smoking (at last check). Cross Street Tobacco, never been, but is walking distance from the Convention Center (5 -7 blocks in a good direction, ie crime free unless you make a wrong turn :hn....but I am sure we can get you a lift). Also, Ropewalk is out that way and cigar friendly. I'll be sure to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

I should be around. 
i have never been to cross street tobacco, but as was said earlier, bars will be busy. i think a B&M would be best.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bump :tu


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll try to make it Fred, depends on what's going on here at home.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

**bump**


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

9-12 is looking pretty good for me, cross street sounds good too, I have never been there.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks like *Sept 12th, 6:30 PM EST at Cross St. Tobacco* works for everyone.

I plan on visiting Cross St the evening of the 11th for the Rocky Patel event and have a smoke.

(I need to gather up a few sticks as my carry-on weight limitations prevent me from bringing enough cigars. They assured me they had plenty of Acid's and Macanudo's.) :r

*What a turn out! I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone. This is going to be great fun.* :gn:chk

*BobbyRitz
68TriShield
n3uka
Iggy
ragin' cajun
Addiction
jgros001
smokin' machinist
SmokinApe*


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

macms said:


> It looks like *Sept 12th, 6:30 PM EST at Cross St. Tobacco* works for everyone.
> 
> I plan on visiting Cross St the evening of the 11th for the Rocky Patel event and have a smoke.
> 
> ...


This sounds like fun, however I won't be able to attend I will be out of town down in North Carolina till the 15th. Sorry, smoke some for me!
--Nick


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

toss me onto the list for the 12th, luckily I have off work and will be able to attend. unless something comes up for me ie work baby wife


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

edit*

I will do a trial run to cross street sometime this week 09/05-09/06 on my days off and check it out, never been there before.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> edit*
> 
> I will do a trial run to cross street sometime this week 09/05-09/06 on my days off and check it out, never been there before.


Hi,

HERF's are fun and a great opportunity to meet a few of the BOTLs on CS. I look forward to meeting you there.

Fred


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll let Sheldon (the owner) know that we're coming. Quite a gathering!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Wait, Rocky Patel on the 11'th? Hmmmmm.... 2 nights out?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Wait, Rocky Patel on the 11'th? Hmmmmm.... 2 nights out?


:tpd:


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Wait, Rocky Patel on the 11'th? Hmmmmm.... 2 nights out?


I saw that and wanted to go so bad, but unfortunately I have to work a 12 hour shift tuesday night ><....But Cya guys on the 12th...

Oh btw since its downtown, rather then bring cigars, should I bring my BP vest :gn:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*** *Last bump* ***

I hope to meet all of you this coming Wednesday at Cross St. at 6:30PM. If you haven't seen this thread before please join us if you can. Please PM me if you have questions.

*BobbyRitz*
*68TriShield*
*n3uka*
*Iggy*
*ragin' cajun * _(Out of town)_
*Addiction*
*jgros001*
*smokin' machinist * _(Tentative)_
*SmokinApe*
*BigFrankMD*

*Thank you*_ fellas for responding and making the effort to do this._ :tu

Fred


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

PM your cell Fred and if you have Cross Streets addy give me that too...


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I won't be able to make it Wednesday and Tuesday is a maybe at best. The week's going to be hectic early on, sorry fellas, smoke some good ones!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't make it Wednesday but could make it for the RP event. Let me know


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

n3uka said:


> I can't make it Wednesday but could make it for the RP event. Let me know


PM sent.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I might be able to come down


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I can definately do the 12th, but would like it if we can do something not so downtown because with the O's playing there will be NO parking and I need somewhere to park. Also is the B&M going to be open late enough to make it worthwile to go there?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> PM your cell Fred and if you have Cross Streets addy give me that too...


Dave, etc -

Cross Street's address and maps (http://www.crossstreettobacco.com/#)


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I can definately do the 12th, but would like it if we can do something not so downtown because with the O's playing there will be NO parking and I need somewhere to park. Also is the B&M going to be open late enough to make it worthwile to go there?


There is a garage on West Street (about 2-3 blocks from the cigar shop)...it will not fill for the O's game as it is a fairly long walk to park there for Camden yards plus it is a weeknight game (have you seen the stadium lately, lots of open seats).

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...+street&city=baltimore&state=md&zipcode=21230


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

If there are other VA brothers who want to attend this if you are somewhere near downtown we can ride share and then I can bring you back to your car or drop you at your house depending. Send me a PM if yoru up for it but dont feel up to a drive.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Brian for offering this. I won't be able to ck back until I arrive this afternoon. BB is awkward!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

macms said:


> *** *Last bump* ***
> 
> I hope to meet all of you this coming Wednesday at Cross St. at 6:30PM. If you haven't seen this thread before please join us if you can. Please PM me if you have questions.
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

anyone plan to arrive earlier than 6:30 tomorrow.....I should roll in about 5:30


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fred,it's up in the air now with Dad passing away today.If I can come I will...


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Stay strong Dave! Please call if you need anything.

I spoke with Sheldon today and he is excited about the herf!

I look forward to meeting you all!

I'll see you towards 6:30pm. There is seating for 5-7, it is a relatively small shop.

If the decision is made to change locations, please communicate it to Fred and I'll PM my cell number to him.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Since I wasn't able to make it for Wednesday night I went down today. We called Cross Street and found out there wasn't a rp event so we skipped on them. 
The hotel was nice and made us a smoking area - in the carport.










We enjoyed an hour of smoking and then headed up for some crabs. I believe this was Fred's first time having blue crabs. His shirt wasn't white for long.










After fighting crabs for 90 minutes we headed back down to our hideout for another cigar and some great conversation. Time went by too quickly.
I really enjoyed getting to meet with Fred and enjoyed a great evening. I am still hoping my plans get canceled for tomorrow and I can sneak back down with everyone.

I saw the mention of wearing a BP vest but didn't think I would need one when I went there. I was wrong. I got hit dead in the chest with a powerful bomb. The missing cigar was a nicely aged short story which was very enjoyable.










Enjoy the herf guys :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sorry I missed it Fred and Dave...Crabs :dr


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I can definately do the 12th, but would like it if we can do something not so downtown because with the O's playing there will be NO parking and I need somewhere to park. Also is the B&M going to be open late enough to make it worthwile to go there?


Hate to break it to ya but the orioles suck ass, average game attendence is less than 20,000. Parking in the federal hill area maybe an issue, but im sure there are plenty of garages within walking distance. 
If i remember correctly there are garages on cross street itself or at least on pratt.

I personally plan on garaging my car. Usually bout 10 bucks for 12 hours or so dont remember off hand how much it runs. Some have 24 hour specials etc. Well worth it incase herf spills to a local bar etc.

Cross Street B&M will be open until 8pm. I'm sure that if 8 or more guys show up, the owner may stay open late enough for a 2nd round. Maybe a close-door-herf-in?

edit: just checked the site for cross street, CAO event next thurs.....


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I will probably be there around this time.



jgros001 said:


> anyone plan to arrive earlier than 6:30 tomorrow.....I should roll in about 5:30


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I will probably be there around this time.


I'll be there between 4:30 and 5:30 depending on traffic, I'm coming from DC. That will give me time to have a San Cristobel. Or three.....


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a lot of fun last night. Dave welcomed me with a fine selection of smokes :tu (pics later). Hey Dave, I took pics of you...we demand pics sir :chk A cigar is a cigar, but its the brothers here who make this forum what it is. Thanks again for a great time last night. I had jet lag, was tired as hell from a full day and this was a perfect ending to the day.

Not many people can say they herf'ed in a garage behind a barred gate and watch and listen to the "interesting" people walking buy. Oh, and the many ambulances roaring bye breaking our ear drums! Our "smoking lounge" was a class act, but he was a good sport!

My hands are sore from breaking crabs... :r I'm on the elevator heading to my room and this lady gets on and looks at me (The front of my shirt is splashed with crab sauce, I don't need no stinking bib!!!) and moves as close as she can to her side of the car. I smiled and told her that I was involved in a crab accident and she laughed. 

I've decided to leave the conference early today and arrive at Cross Street around 4PM. Cya guys tonight! :ss

Fred

I sent Dave (68TriShield) a personal PM about his father.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

sounds like you guys had a lot of fun, ill prolly head down early figuring I have a bad insomnia case. whats a better cure then starting the night off early.

btw - Orioles game starts at 7pm , so showing up early will make traffic not a big ordeal.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Thanks to everyone for a great evening of cigar discussion and smoking!* :tu

*Addiction
BobbyRitz
jgros001
SmokinApe
n3uka (Tuesday evening)*

Unlike last night where n3uka and I smoked in a bunker, this was a civilized environment. :r:r I met Sheldon and his wife (Cross St Tobacco) and they were very friendly and helpful. I purchased a few cigars and settled in waiting for the others to arrive.

You had to see it. The table was covered with black boxes, and the weapons of war. I got hammered by everyone who gifted me with an _amazing selection_ of aged and select cigars! :dr:dr:dr

I told BobbyRitz on the way back to my hotel (he drove me back) that 40 years ago no one could imagine that one day you could simply mention on an internet board that you were visiting a city and that others would volunteer to meet a stranger and spend an evening with him. It really is about the BOTL.

Thanks again fellas. It was truly an evening of friendship and knowledge!

Fred


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

hey guys, sorry i missed the herf. had some work issues and I just got home. Glad to hear it was a good time.

Iggy


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm sorry I couldn't make it fellas...


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I had a great time guys!

Thanks for the VERY nice sticks! Fred, it was a pleasure you and the rest of the guys.

Rob


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I had a great time with everyone. I realized how much I don't know about cigars; it was amazing to hear the knowledge that people shared about this thing of ours.

Thanks for putting it together MACMS.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I continue to be completely floored and honored by these great great brothers who go out of thier way to help and befriend you.

And I once again ended a herf sitting on a website with a shopping cart full of 8 cigar boxes and a my sweaty hands clutching a credit card. Althoough I think I have finally broken the shakles of fear, we'll see once I deal with my storage issue.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

macms said:


> Hey Dave, I took pics of you...we demand pics sir :chk


Okay, but I didn't want to scare everyone...


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

It was great meeting and hanging out in Baltimore...had a great time smoking and sharing some cigars. 

We NEED to do some more sit downs in Baltimore!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I continue to be completely floored and honored by these great great brothers who go out of thier way to help and befriend you.
> 
> And I once again ended a herf sitting on a website with a shopping cart full of 8 cigar boxes and a my sweaty hands clutching a credit card. Althoough I think I have finally broken the shakles of fear, we'll see once I deal with my storage issue.


You may need rehab....the user name is perfect!


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry I didn't get to make it down fellas, got called in for a little OT and I don't often turn down easy money. If anyone wants to herf in Baltimore again it's only a short drive for me :ss


----------

